# Административно-Технический > Политика модерирования >  И господ, и товарищей модеров - с Рождеством

## Nik Primopye

Всех - с Рождеством!

 Спасибо за сайт и за форум. 
 Очень это приятственно иногда - зайти, людей посмотреть, себя показать.

 Честно говоря, я хоть и староват, а "подсел" последний месяц на форум. 
 Да Вы, наверное , и сами заметили.
 Врать не буду,кой-где порезвился, но в пределах правил.

 Виноват. Ближе к делу.

 Я в экономике слабоват, но понимаю - такую площадочку, как этот форум, содержать - чего-то стоит. Подмести там, газончик подстричь, известкой разметочку подновить. За порядком, опять же.
 Вам то что я пишу - давно известно, но мне вроде как в новинку, потому - делюсь.

 Ходит в сеть народу тьма-тьмущая. И всяк ходит по своей нужде. Одним - информация нужна, другим - общение, третий - друзей ищет, четвертый - врагов, пятый - просто нагадить везде и убежать.

 Здесь, на форуме, пропорция "Себя потешить"/"Ищу чего-то" хорошо видна, примерно=2,5/100 или - "Себя потешить"=2,5%.

 Поэтому поставил я себе задачку - по мере сил пополнять закромок с информацией, чтобы 97,5%, которые- "Ищу что-то"- уходили с гостинцем, а следовательно - приходили опять.

 Пока продвижение не очень большое, но это - дело времени.

 Если заинтересуетесь, поделюсь взглядами на тех-литературу как документ и памятник (Епочт,ессно).

 Теперь прошу господ и товарищей модеров заглянуть ко мне в каморку
  - Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

 и если на полке найдется чего по сабжу - положить сюда    -  http://forums.airforce.ru/literatura/

 Еще раз спасибо всем, и с Рождеством,

 Николай, Приморье,РФ

 Виноват, по нашему времени пора к столу 
 (Сам-то я вне религий, потому и Рождество отмечу второй раз)

----------

